# Some recent flower stuff



## chauncey (May 31, 2014)

All shot using a 180 macro on a Ds3









This rose was backlit using a mirror's sun reflection...





A glycerin droplet reflecting a pair of flowers...


----------



## lion rock (May 31, 2014)

Chauncey,
Lovely. Especially the water refraction photo.
I contribute the following.
-r


----------



## wopbv4 (May 31, 2014)

Hi Chauncey,

excellent photos !!!!!!!!!

I have attached some photos taken at the Singapore Orchid garden, which is beyond believe...

If You are interested in West Australian Wild flowers then drop my a private message


----------



## willis (Jun 5, 2014)

Taken yesterday, edited today.
7D w/ 17-55 F2.8 ;D

I'm happy with the result.


----------



## christinaroberts (Aug 6, 2014)

Beautiful shots! Love these flowers photography. You really captured nicely.


----------



## npdien (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi all
What lovely flower photos you have taken!
Here is my shot.


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2016)

npdien said:


> Hi all
> What lovely flower photos you have taken!
> Here is my shot.



Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## npdien (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for your uplifting words, Click.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 21, 2016)

npdien,
beautiful photos and lovely orchids.
-r


----------



## Daan Stam (Jun 21, 2016)

wow those orchids and the water druplet reflection and npdien omg they are amazing


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2016)

Another beautiful shot, npdien.  Well done.


----------



## npdien (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for your good words, Click, Daaningrid and Lion Rock.


----------



## chauncey (Aug 6, 2016)

More droplets...one yin yang


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2016)

chauncey said:


> More droplets...one yin yang



Beautiful series. Cool pictures.


----------

